# 20 White Trout



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Had a chance to go fishing in Bayou St. John, just north of Ono Island, on Saturday, July 21. Wasn’t out there long, too hot. But managed to pull in 20 white trout.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice mess fir dinner!


----------

